# Need a liquid/really soft diet recipes.



## texasgirl (Dec 14, 2006)

Got anything? He's tired of Tomato soup and pudding.
Mushed up potatoes didn't go down, so, need something along those lines but smooth like pudding. Meat is out of the question in whole form, he chokes in seconds. Thanks for any help!!


----------



## Candocook (Dec 14, 2006)

Smoothies jazzed up with protein powder. What is this for? Why isn't your doctor helping with this?
Potatoes can be made closer to liquid. Meat can be pureed in gravy.
Do you have a blender? Stick blender?
Eggnog--made with pasteurized eggs or coddled eggs.
Vegetables pureed.  Just about any food you want, pureed.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 14, 2006)

Ohhhh, poor guy... no news about his condition or treatment?
Well, for now I think variety of smoothies may be the way to go.  You can combine so many different fruits, and with some addition of milk, yogurt, or if necessary some proper quality supplements, it can make an enjoyable and satisfying meal substitute.
Here are lots of examples of recipes.

I really hope he can get back to where he can enjoy real food with you soon though!!  Good luck!!


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks you two!
Won't hear anything until monday on the barium swallow.
As for doc's ideas, i haven't gotten the fax yet, which has been 3 days now, pphhfff. It 's for, hopefully, severe reflux inflammation in the esophagus.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 14, 2006)

How about other kinds of cream soups?  Split pea or mushroom?   Cream of wheat or malt-0-meal thinned down some?  Or Just chicken or beef broth?  Jello?


----------



## kadesma (Dec 14, 2006)

Texas,
if there are other soups he likes even vegetable, you can cook then puree them for him..Let's try to think of some of his favorite things we can put in a f/p or blender and get him to drink..He has to eat so he can keep up his strength..PM me if you want..
kadesma


----------



## Half Baked (Dec 14, 2006)

Texas Girl. you get on that phone and tell them to fax the menus over right NOW! 3 days is ridiculous. 

My suggestions are similar to everyone else's. Smoothies, soups in the blender, thinned out mashed potatos (potato soup) If you are making veggie soup, you can add a jar of meat baby food into the blender. Shoot you could add different meats to the potato soup. 

Call that dr office and get them off their tail ends.  Tell them not to make Half Baked come over there!


----------



## Harborwitch (Dec 14, 2006)

First thing is to get the Dr's office motivated to get you the information you need.  

Butternut squash soup, carrot ginger soup, broc. & cheddar soup (pureed).  Welsh Rarebit without the toast.  Cream of chicken soup.  Almost any soup can go in the blender.  Does he like seasonings?  You can make a big batch of cream of chicken - and flavor it different ways.  Make the tomato feta soup that's posted here somewhere.   It's important to make the food tasty.

Egg nog is good, smoothies with lots of fruit - and make sure to use some of the "Bene-fiber" product so that you make sure that he's getting lots of fiber. It might be better if he  has lots of smaller  but more frequent meals.   Jello, pudding, tapioca (made with fruit juice or milk), soft boiled eggs.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 14, 2006)

TG:

Lots of good ideas.  Also, you might want to pick up some of the supplements such as Ensure, which is primarily for seniors to ensure they get complete nutrition.  You can use one of those to make sure he can get the vitamins etc that he needs.


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 14, 2006)

Wow, thanks everyone!! I knew you would come up with something for me. I am brainless right now and couldn't think of anything. Calling the dr. right now, LOL


----------



## stargazer021 (Dec 14, 2006)

Texas Girl,

Call one of your local hospitals (preferrably the one your husband received treatment at) and ask to be connected to one of their dieticians.  Tell them what is happening and ask them for help/recipes.  They are a great resource.


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 14, 2006)

I just checked and the Ensure website, Ensure, has a big section of recipes using their product--most very liquid/soft.  There's a tab on the homepage for recipes.

Sending lots of hugs to you, sweetie!


----------



## shpj4 (Dec 14, 2006)

Texasgirl I would definitely call up the hospital and ask for a dieticians and tell her your problem.  I am sure that can Fax the info over or if you do not have a Fax just take down notes.


----------



## amber (Dec 14, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Wow, thanks everyone!! I knew you would come up with something for me. I am brainless right now and couldn't think of anything. Calling the dr. right now, LOL



So what did the doctor or dietician say about a menu for your husband?  I cant believe you've had to wait three days, thats outrageous.


----------



## Half Baked (Dec 14, 2006)

Oh my goodness, PA Bakeer, the recipes are great sounding!  Ensure - Recipes - See All Recipes


----------



## philso (Dec 14, 2006)

how about something along the lines of a custard with less egg for a softer set. plenty of protein. and it needn't be sweet. you could add things like canned pumpkin filling and after baking top with sour cream. you could bake a dozen or two at a time and have them on hand, ready to go.


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 14, 2006)

So many wonderful ideas!! Thanks for them!!

Amber, they said they didn't have a menu, just do's and don't like no caffeine, fried food, etc..
I will find something with all the advise I've gotten here.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 14, 2006)

TG - I certainly can't add to any of this great advice!  Please forgive me if you know this - I'm just trying to thick ahead for you - 


be careful when pureeing these soups in the blender that you don't fill too much as the top tends to blow off
If the texture is still a bit too chunky put through a mesh strainer

I found out with my sister that the only people paying attention to her were us, her family.  Don't feel bad about having to stay on top of anyone to get some answers.  Hugs to you sweetie!  Great big hugs to you!!!


----------



## Michelemarie (Dec 14, 2006)

Did someone say scrambled eggs? Is that not smooth enough just soft?


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 14, 2006)

I appreciate everyones help. It is great to get ideas.
He's having trouble with swallowing cheddar cheese soup!! I don't understand how long they expect him to wait to get some kind of treatment!!! 
Since Monday of last week, he has gone from 148 to 134 lbs.


----------



## Robo410 (Dec 14, 2006)

cook potatoes, carrots, broccoli etc in chicken broth until very soft...puree with a stick blender and whisk in 1/2 n 1/2.  makes a very good cream vegetable soup.  flavor as you like...salt, pepper, roasted garlic, etc


----------



## amber (Dec 14, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> So many wonderful ideas!! Thanks for them!!
> 
> Amber, they said they didn't have a menu, just do's and don't like no caffeine, fried food, etc..
> I will find something with all the advise I've gotten here.



Wow, seems like they are helping much.


----------



## amber (Dec 14, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> I appreciate everyones help. It is great to get ideas.
> He's having trouble with swallowing cheddar cheese soup!! I don't understand how long they expect him to wait to get some kind of treatment!!!
> Since Monday of last week, he has gone from 148 to 134 lbs.



If that were me, I would be on the phone 24/7 demanding an answer and help immediately.  Thats alot of weight loss and you shouldnt give up until you get him help right away.  Thats just me, but you know your situation better than I do.


----------



## bullseye (Dec 14, 2006)

TG, my good friend went through this with her father.  She used to put some of whatever she was eating in the food processor with some Ensure for liquid.  If it was too thick, she added some extra water.  Not haute cuisine, but it got the food in him.  She often made several batches with the various dinner ingredients so that he got to taste some of the different things in dinner.


----------



## boufa06 (Dec 14, 2006)

I would suggest liquidy Chinese porridge.  To prepare that boil a cup of rice with lots of water until it softens, add any kind of broth, carrot. peas, salt, pepper and continue cooking until porridge is soft and mushy, and of the right consistency.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 15, 2006)

Don't know which problem he is having TG - but since it seems to be a problem *swallowing* it could be something like either Pharyngeal Constriction or Achalasia which causes a problem with swallowing up in the throat - although GERD (Gastroesophageal Reflux Disease) can cause food backup in the esophagus  - but, it's not quite the same as a "swallowing" problem*.*

I went through this with my Dad when he had Pharyngeal Constriction and couldn't swallow food ... if it's a swallowing problem you might try Junior Baby Foods ... or other similar purees. _Ensure_ is a good nutrional replacement - so is _Boost_. You just have to read the labels to see which formulation you are getting and make sure he is getting enough calories.


----------



## Candocook (Dec 15, 2006)

It is just a question of giving high calorie foods in the food he eats--as others have said. Get protein supplement, Ensure, etc. Puree the food to the point that he CAN eat it. Cheddar soup might not be a good candidate for him at this point. This is more about nutrition than cuisine.
I suspect the doctors have been as helpful with this as they could be by saying what NOT to give.
I don't understand the "wait to get help" part.


----------

